# New member



## White tiger t (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello to all Martial Arts people out there. I am  a new member. Studying Kempo


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## MasterWright (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## wushuguy (Oct 15, 2010)

welcome


----------



## stickarts (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 15, 2010)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## MJS (Oct 15, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## transontung90 (Oct 19, 2010)

welcome to the board

Im new too , currently im practising taekwondo , gonna go hard for the next competition , im from VN


----------



## celinha (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm new too and I also study Kenpo! Welcome


----------



## Drac (Nov 4, 2010)

Greetings and Welcome...


----------



## iamfor3 (Nov 5, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to all!


----------



## Yondanchris (Nov 22, 2010)

Welcome to MT, there is a lot of great Kenpo/Kempo information on this board. What style of Kenpo are you studying? (american, shaolin, kajukenbo?)


----------

